# Formularfelder Färben?



## sk1ll4 (11. August 2002)

Tach zusammen,
ich sehe auf voll vielen sites das die Formularfelder gefärbt sind, wie kann ich das machen??
THX MFG
  sk1ll4


----------



## kasi (11. August 2002)

Das machst du am besten mit CSS.
1.
.input { font-family: 
Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 12px; color: #000000; background-color: 
#FFFFFF; border: 1px #000000 solid}

Speichere diese Zeilen in der Datei styles.css
Du kannst sie nach deinen Wünschen anpassen

2.
<link rel="stylesheet" href="styles.css" type="text/css">

Füge diese Zeile im <head>-Tag ein

3.
<input type="radio" name="radiobutton" value="radiobutton" class="input">

Bei den Input-Tags  fügst du ein  class="input" hinzu.
Fertig.


----------



## nickname (11. August 2002)

>>klick<< 

Gruss nickname :|


----------

